# Christmas craft fairs



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

I know it is a little early, but I am doing some mental planning for Christmas craft shows.  I have not attended one yet and would love some feed back from those who have.  How much soap did you set out?  Do you makes several scents or stick to a few favorites?  Do you wrap them up for Christmas, sell them in cute bags?  Do  you make a sign indicating you are a soap table? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2011)

Its not too early at all. Many Holiday shows are already booked. If you are planning to vend you should look into it very quickly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you , I will start checking into it.  Any tips for selling?  Do you sell just soap?  I only make soap and am planning on making shampoo bars to sell.


----------

